# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Любые современные запчасти для бензинового и электрического инструмента с оперативной доставкой.

## tagrojucalo3

За последние 100 лет человеческое общество создало огромное число новых инструментов, что заметно облегчают повседневную работу: бензопилы, мотопомпы, газонокосилки, бензогенераторы, культиваторы и др. Благодаря современному бензоинструменту его хозяева начинают справляться с различной работой намного быстрее, делают её качественно, экономят деньги, силы и время. Как и всякой сравнительно сложной технике, брендовому бензоинструменту свойственно ломаться, поэтому вам скорее всего пригодятся [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. 

 В online-магазине запчастей «220parts.ru» вы можете купить любые нужные вам расходники и запчасти по выгодной стоимости с оперативной доставкой деталей по всей территории России. В каталоге сайта вы сможете разыскать детали и расходники для инструментов от таких брендов как Champion, Bosh, Metabo, Makita, Dewalt, Hursqvarna, AEG, Интерскол, Hitachi, Shtill, Echo и др. Указанный магазин поставляет на российский рынок детали для высоторезов, снегоуборщиков, генераторов, отбойных молотков, воздуходувок, культиваторов, цепных пил, мотобуров, дисковых пил, газонокосилок, кусторезов, мотоблоков, рубанков, компрессоров и иных инструментов. Доставка и оплата.  Компания предоставляет своим клиентам несколько удобных способов оплаты товаров: оплата при получении товаров на почте с наложенным платежом, online оплата Сбербанк, оплата по квитанции в отделении банка, безналичный расчет для юридических лиц, оплата наличными в магазине. Высылаются покупки транспортной компанией СДЭК, посылками Почты России. Покупатели из Тулы смогут забрать подготовленный заказ прямо в магазине. Чтобы разыскать нужные товары на сайте, просто воспользуйтесь поисковиком или запросите себе техническую консультацию через специальную форму на сайте.

----------

